#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   CT Befund Pyramiden >

## Anonymisiert

hallo allerseits!
ich habe soeben meinen CT-Befund bekommen und verstehe nur Bahnhof. 
rechte Seite: Ausgeprägt skerosiertes/hypopneumatisiertes Mastoidzellsystem/postoperativ mit bis 7mm großen Verkalkungen periaurikulär in den Weichteilen.
Postoperativ fehlende Abgrenzbarkeit der Gehörknöchelchen.
Verdicktes narbiges Trommelfell.
Der Attiksporn postentzündlich/postoperativ destruiert. Das Tegmen tympani intakt. 2mm breite in erster Linie postentzündliche Gewebsproliferation im Sinus tympani (in erster Linie postentzündlich). 
Linke Seite: Das Incus malleolus-Gelenk intakt. Hypopneumatisiertes verstärkt sklerosiertes Mastoidzellsystem mit restbelüftetem Mastoidzellsystem. Der Attiksporn/das Tegmen tympani intakt.  
kann mir bitte jemand helfen das zu verstehen?

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
ich kann Dir das übersetzen aber die Schlussfolgerung was sich daraus ergibt dies kann ich Dir nicht sagen. 
rechte Seite  
Ausgeprägtes sklerosiertes / hypopneuatisiertes Mastoidzellsystem/postoperativ mit bis 7mm großen Verkalkungen periaurikulär in den Weichteilen. 
Also hier ist ein Teil des Schläfenbeins (Mastoid) benannt. Dabei geht es um einen pneumatisierten Knochen der aus kleinen mit Luft gefüllten Zellen besteht. Diese Zellen  haben Verbindung zum Mittelohr.
In Deinem Fall haben sich die Zellen verdichtet (+verhärtet). In diesem Teil des Schläfenbeins ist zuviel Luft (hypopneumatisiert). 
Es bestehen auch Verkalkungen 7 mm groß  periaurikulär ( um die Ohrmuschel (Auricula) herum) in den Weichteilen. 
Postoperativ (nach der OP) fehlende Abgrenzbarkeit der Gehörknöchelchen.verdicktes narbiges Trommelfell.
Der Attiksporn (4) postentzündlich/postoperativ destruier (zerstörtr.  
 Das Tegmen  tympani(1) intakt. 2mm breite in erster Linie postentzündliche  Gewebsproliferation (2) im Sinus tympani (in erster Linie postentzündlich). 
(1) *Tegmen tympani*- ist eine dünne Knochenplatte  welche die Decke der Paukenhöhle und des Antrum tympanicum
bildet.
(2) *Gewebsproliferation*-  schnellesWachstum beziehungsweise Vermehrung von Gewebe.
(3)* Sinus tympani* -  Bucht der Paukenhöhle
(4) *Attiksporn* wird durch das knöcherne Dach des äußeren Gehörganges und dem lateralen Anteil der Attikwand gebilödet. 
linke Seite  
Incus malleolus-Gelenk (Gelenk *Malleolus*, ‚Hämmerchen und *Incus* -Amboss) ist intakt.
Der Attiksporn(4)/das Tegmen tympani intakt. 
Nun weis ich nicht ob es um ein Cochlear Implant geht? 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## annalemort

hallo!
danke erstmal für deine Antwort!
Grund der CT-Untersuchung ist: ich hatte vor einigen Jahren ein Cholesteatom auf der rechten Seite, das auch operiert wurde. Links sollte normal alles ok sein. Der Arzt will den allgemeinen Zustand des rechten Ohrs abklären.

----------

